# Shaving hair in the winter?



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

Lately I have been really busy and haven't groomed Alice in quite awhile... MATS! And tear stains.... :smilie_tischkante: 

I have sweaters and a coat for Alice, but would shaving her be too cold for the winter? Right now the weather is in the 20s (F) 


Thanks


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Michelle has talked about something called "cowboy magic" which might help w/the mats. I haven't tried it so maybe she could comment?
I know IL. gets really cold in winter so I would try to get the mats out IF it isn't too hard from Alice Ana---otherwise you may have to go w/the shave---does she use pads inside? That would also help! I would keep her warm---she is still a puppy!
hugs


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

As long as you keep clothing on her she should be okay. I'm sorry you have to shave her. Hugs to little
Alica Ana.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Does she potty indoors? I agree with brit -keep some warm clothes on her! Sometimes you have to do what you have to do (been there, done that)


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i think if she wears clothes u can cut down ...i know what u mean about matts and tearstains.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

How short are you thinking you'll have to shave her? Anything shorter than 1/2" I would make sure to keep a coat or sweater on her when she goes outside, unless it's only for a minute or two.

I groom my two on my own and keep their bodies at 1/2" length. They go potty outside without a coat or sweater on and are fine for the few minutes they are out there. If it is really cold (10 degrees or less), I will put something on them even to potty. In 20+ degree weather they don't really mind the cold, and they love playing in the snow.

I also wanted to add to make sure you're bathing her weekly and using a good conditioner. In this winter weather it is much easier for mats to form from static & dryness. Even after you shave her, continue to brush her regularly as it grows out so you don't run into the same problem. Even dogs with short hair need to be brushed.


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

thanks everyone  i actually just got done cutting them all out. :/ who knows if she'll look okay dry or not haha! i just wanted them out so i can start taking care of her coat again


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I keep Cosy's body cut (almost shaved) in the winter and she doesn't get cold. OK, I live in Texas but we do have some very cold weather at times. Honestly! Lots of dogs don't have long or thick hair. If you have to finish off with shaving never fear...nothing grows faster than maltese hair!


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Shelby, that's what I had to do to Triniti this summer. I went away on vacation and my neighbor was taking care of my dogs. She let him outside in the grass and there was a lot of dew. He was in a long coat and suffice it to say, he was matted to the skin when I got him back. SO I had to shave him to about 1 in everywhere. I cried!!! He's my daughter's show dog, so we haven't been to a show in quite awhile because of it too. 

It does grow back...he has about 4-5 inches of length now. Its just a killer waiting!

I am sure Alice Ana is a cutie no matter what she looks like. And they sure make some cute sweaters and coats!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Shelby -- Secret was shaved when I got her at the end of September and her coat is about 4 inches now. Malts' hair grows pretty quickly.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

My pups are both shaved, and they don't even have clothes on most of the time (indoors)....


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Jun 6, 2010)

Not to worry my dear, it will grow back quickly. Now you'll have a fresh start and you can maintain it.


Ahemm...I think picture's are in orderof little miss Secret! :wub:




Lacie's Mom said:


> Shelby -- Secret was shaved when I got her at the end of September and her coat is about 4 inches now. Malts' hair grows pretty quickly.


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

So very late on this thread 
but
Wolfie and Star (his poodle sis) are keeping their longer hair, though it needs shaving until our cold spell is over.
(the sig pic is old.....from a previous trim he is a shaggy dude right now)

They both shiver when shaved even with coats or sweaters on!

Brrrrrrr.


----------

